# Clutch bolts for MF35x - Grade 5 OK? Or stronger needed?



## CoediogCowboi (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi!

New to this forum with one of those need to know just now questions...

We're replacing the clutch on my MF35x. The old clutch bolts, that attach the clutch to the flywheel are stretched so we want to put new ones in. 

We have found new bolts (1.5" 5/16"UNC) - and they have three notches, which I understand means Grade 5 - Standard grade steel. It's not clear what the bolts we took out were. 

Do people think the grade 5 bolts will be strong enough, or should we try to find grade 8?

Cheers
Joe


----------



## The 203 (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm rembering 6 bolts total on my clutch. There were spacers that held the mounting surface out away from the flywheel.
I would use grade 8. If you want to get it assembled put in your grade 5 and swap the bolts one at a time through the access plate when you find grade 8. All your torque is on those 6 bolts.


----------

